# Why Are There Different Versions Of Bhai Nand Lal's Rehitnama? Please Help Clarify



## Rajveer_97 (Mar 6, 2017)

I've just come across Bhai Nand Lal's Rehitnama, a conversation exchange he had with Guru Gobind Singh ji. But I have come across three different versions, quite different from each other and one of them even says something along the lines a Sikh shouldn't sing anything other Guru's gurbani or listen to music by a woman. I'm trying to look again where I came across this version but it seemed very anti gurmat.

http://sikhsangat.com/index.php?/topic/59491-rehatnama-bhai-nand-lal-ji/

Tanakhanama - Bhai Nand Lal  - ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਕੀ ਰਛਾ ਹਮਨੈ ॥ ਸਰਬ ਲੋਹ ਦੀ ਰਛਿਆ ਹਮਨੈ॥

What's up here? Are they non authentic?

I won't lie, I've been recently looking into Sikh history and there is so much uncertainty, even regarding the phrase "Sab Sikhan ko hukam hai, guru maneo granth". I thought it was just the Dasam Granth there was debate over and I'm not sure what to think anymore. The 52 Hukams of Guru Gobind Singh ji, I came across them on here 

Hukamnama Guru Gobind Singh Ji

and some other pages but there's doubt over them as well I discovered. It's starting to get in the way of my spiritual progress, so I would very much like some help from those here much better versed in Sikh history.
Bhul Chuk Maaf

Thank you


----------



## Harry (Mar 6, 2017)

A quick look at the site confirms that they hold the following dear namely

karma
reincarnation
abstaining from meat
validity of the Dasam Granth

so any translation would be influenced by the above.


----------



## Rajveer_97 (Mar 6, 2017)

Harry said:


> A quick look at the site confirms that they hold the following dear namely
> 
> karma
> reincarnation
> ...


Do you happen to know where I can find a more authentic version of the rehitnama?


----------



## Harry (Mar 7, 2017)

Rajveer_97 said:


> Do you happen to know where I can find a more authentic version of the rehitnama?



authentic to who? That is their translation, another webpage you have referenced is a Nihang website, I am sure to them, these are fully authentic. 

If you browse through the recipes on noeggcakes.com, it is a bit like asking why the recipes contain no eggs, the key is in the website, I guess to satisfy your own inner litmus test you need to taste as many cakes as possible, to get a broad view of the cake world!


----------



## Rajveer_97 (Mar 7, 2017)

Harry said:


> authentic to who? That is their translation, another webpage you have referenced is a Nihang website, I am sure to them, these are fully authentic.
> 
> If you browse through the recipes on noeggcakes.com, it is a bit like asking why the recipes contain no eggs, the key is in the website, I guess to satisfy your own inner litmus test you need to taste as many cakes as possible, to get a broad view of the cake world!



Yeah you're right. I've found this Full text of "The Turban And The Sword Of The Sikhs"

Which looks written with education and here the translation says "profane music" rather than what I had previously encountered. I really need to work on my Punjabi so I can stop relying on translations.


----------



## sukhsingh (Mar 8, 2017)

Rajveer_97 said:


> I've just come across Bhai Nand Lal's Rehitnama, a conversation exchange he had with Guru Gobind Singh ji. But I have come across three different versions, quite different from each other and one of them even says something along the lines a Sikh shouldn't sing anything other Guru's gurbani or listen to music by a woman. I'm trying to look again where I came across this version but it seemed very anti gurmat.
> 
> http://{url not allowed}/index.php?/topic/59491-rehatnama-bhai-nand-lal-ji/
> 
> ...


Could you please share your 3 separate sources. . I've been trying to deep dive into the hukumnamas in particular. .Thanks


----------

